# Bought it... Love it



## ross51 (Oct 5, 2006)

Bought the Jooltool sharpening system.  It works.  I tried it out at my local woodworking store before I bought mine.  I brought mine home and sharpened everything I had including a few drill bits.  I even sharpened my drill press barrel trimming tool and some router bits.  I have tried grinders, sanders, files and stones.  I could get tools sharp (I thought) but was sometimes not happy with the outcome and would resharpen.  This thing was easy.  Now I sometimes have ribbons of wood coming from my turning not chips.  I need to go find something else in my shop that needs sharpening.


----------



## Dario (Oct 5, 2006)

Can I send you my tools to sharpen?  [}]

Kidding aside, good to hear you liked it that much.  Care to give a thorough review?


----------



## ross51 (Oct 5, 2006)

If you ever come about 80 miles east of Houston, bring your tools I'll sharpen them. Be glad to.  Or you can try it yourself.

Give me some more time with it and I will try a thorough review.  I heard some people did not like the tool for various reasons.  I have not had the same problems.  So far I can't get over how much sharper I can get my turning tools and in much less time.


----------



## mike_l (Oct 5, 2006)

I second the call for a review.  Glad to hear you like it so much.  Sharper tools in much less time has me all ears.  []

Mike L


----------



## kenwc (Oct 5, 2006)

I'd like to hear more about it as well.  I can't get past the thought that it looks like it should be made by the same people as the pocket fisherman and Mr. Microphone.  I'm glad to hear it works...!!!


----------



## ross51 (Oct 5, 2006)

The owner of my local woodworking shop saw it in a show somewhere and was impressed.  He ordered one to try and see if it was as easy as the lady demonstrating it at the show made it look. It was that easy.  I watched the video that came with it and found it to be very informative.  I recommend you try one before you buy.  I would not have bought one based on some of the reviews Iâ€™ve seen but after I tried one I was hooked.  My tools are sharper than they have ever been.  If I feel the need to sharpen a gouge, I can do it in less than 1 minute from urge to back to turning.  After I have used it more I will write a review, but for now I think it was worth the money.  You can see several videos on there web site.  www.jooltool.com  Itâ€™s just as easy as you see on the video.  Iâ€™m not trying to sell these but passing on something that I found helpful to me.


----------



## TBone (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ross51_
> <br /> He ordered one to try and see if it was as easy as the lady demonstrating it at the show made it look.



If it's the same lady that was demonstrating last year at the Woodworking Show, I'll buy anything she's selling  [}][]

The only reason I didn't buy one from her is there were so many guys around her that you couldn't even get close


----------



## JimGo (Oct 5, 2006)

Draken is also a hearty endorser (at least in private) of the Jooltool.  It's on my list of things to buy!


----------



## JasonF (Oct 5, 2006)

That local woodworking store wouldn't be Woodworkers' Paradise would it? That's where I got my lathe. I live in Orange, maybe we could hook up sometime.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 6, 2006)

At $350.00 I'll stick with my diamond stones


----------



## ross51 (Oct 6, 2006)

Jason  It is Woodworkers' Paradise.  Good people.  I live only about 2 miles from the store.  I hang out there a lot.  They will deminstrate the Jooltool for you are let you watch the video.  Like TBone said,  I would buy anything the lady was selling, even pocket fisherman and Mr. Microphone.


----------



## JimGo (Oct 6, 2006)

You can get them for less other places Eagle.  Still expensive, but when you compare the cost to a grinder with the Wolverine jig and all the attachments, it really isn't that much more.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />You can get them for less other places Eagle.  Still expensive, but when you compare the cost to a grinder with the Wolverine jig and all the attachments, it really isn't that much more.



Diamond stone at the Blue Box store$25.00 two grits.
400 & 750 I think.


----------



## Dario (Oct 6, 2006)

Eagle,

Not all have the talent (patience or perseverance) to use just a diamond hone. []

I just use the same and my high speed 6" grinder or sander sometimes and I do get by.  BUT I am looking forward buying a better grinder and jigs when my finances permits. [8D]

I've seen some tools sharpened with jigs and my free-hand sharpened tools cannot compare (at least looks wise...not sure about sharpness []).  Wanting more and/or better is not bad right?


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 6, 2006)

> Not all have the talent (patience or perseverance) to use just a diamond hone


Point taken Dario.
My first pen wasn't as nice  as my second or 100th.
I first sharpened my tools on a hand cranked grinding wheel.HONEST!
Should someone feel the need to sharpen their tools with a wheel or Joul or wolverine, thats fine.
BUT and this is a big BUT
I imagine there are those who are trying to sharpen on a bench grinder and getting frustrating results.
Maybe they'll read the OP and think well THAT'S my problem! I need to spend $350.00 and all my frustrations will go away!
The answer to the problem is a sharp tool.
The Jouhl or any jig store bought or home made won't be effective if the angles aren't correct and the edge isn't right.
Even throwing $350.00 at a chisel with the wrong profile isn't going to make it work any better.
Understanding what works is going to do that.
Buying a $350.00 dollar sharpening tool won't solve the problem.
Even with the tool in question if the original profile is screwed up you  won't be able to improve it until what you need to adjust.
The Joul won't help that.
(edited becasue I didn't proof the reply)


----------



## Draken (Oct 6, 2006)

I get much better results using the Jool Tool than I ever did using a wet/dry grinder.  Even managed to slash my arm open with my skew because I wasn't paying attention, and the scary thing is it was so sharp, I didn't even feel the cut. [xx(]  The lady who shows these off at the wood working shows is the owner of the company which makes the Jool Tool, and yes, she has a knack (or shall I say two) for bringing the guys into her booth. []

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## ross51 (Oct 6, 2006)

I too used a hand cranked wheel at first along with grinders, sanders, files diamond hone ect...  Sometimes I thought my tools were sharp but other times I was disappointed.  It's back to whatever works for you.  This works for me. I believe I paid $279 for the Jooltool and bought some extra Ninja things that hold the 3M sand paper. I walked out the door for less than $340.00.  Yep that's a lot, but I can also sharpen most anything around the house.  I don't no if I can sharpen a lawn mower blade.  I will have to try that this weekend.

I must be better at jooltool than grinders or diamond hone.


----------



## TBone (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draken_
> <br />The lady who shows these off at the wood working shows is the owner of the company which makes the Jool Tool, and yes, she has a knack (or shall I say two) for bringing the guys into her booth. []



Quoted for truth [}]


----------



## Ligget (Oct 6, 2006)

I bought one this morning, will be a while until delivered though coming from the US. My grinder sharpening was a bit hit or miss.[V][]


----------



## JimGo (Oct 6, 2006)

Hmmm...I wonder if they'd give us a discount if we did a group buy!?!?!

OK...I'm off to ask.


----------



## ashaw (Oct 6, 2006)

My wife bought one for me lat weekend.  It works great.  I used to use a delta slow speed grinder and diamond stones.  Now I use only the Jooltool.  I turned six pens without have to touch up the tools.  The tools are so sharp that I can skip a lot of the sanding process.


----------



## kenwc (Oct 6, 2006)

With this jool tool, isn't it very dependant on you holding the tool all the time at the correct angle with nothing to reference it from? Could you not be changing the angle and not even realize it? Just curious.


----------



## ross51 (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kenwc_
> <br />With this jool tool, isn't it very dependant on you holding the tool all the time at the correct angle with nothing to reference it from? Could you not be changing the angle and not even realize it? Just curious.


I thought the same thing but it donâ€™t seem to be the case, so far.  Time will tell.   If you mark the tool surface with a black marker you can see what you are doing.  I have been using a 220 grit most of the time and I donâ€™t think it removes much metal.

One thing I have found is 30 degree bevil is as close as I can do.


----------



## kenwc (Oct 6, 2006)

Well that's cool. I hope when you've used it and are comfortable to do so that you post some pics of it in use. With your review.


----------



## ross51 (Oct 6, 2006)

Go to www.jooltool.com Anie is much better to watch and can sharpen a tool very well.  click on media and the last three videos are gouges and a skew.


----------



## godfreytoddanderson (Oct 7, 2006)

The JoolTool sounds great but I don't see how it can replace a grinder.  A diamond hone or a wetstone sure but not a grinder.  Can you change a gouge from one type to another on it?  Or reshape any tool for that matter?  Sounds like a long process.

Todd


----------



## Russb (Oct 8, 2006)

JoolToll review.

http://www.buddydigital.com/3m%20Warrier%20from%20JoolTool.pdf#search=%22jooltool%20review%22


----------



## Draken (Oct 8, 2006)

The Jool Tool is very quick.  I wanted to change the angle on my skew, so started off with the 120 grit ceramic disk, then the 35, 20, 10 and 5 micron disks.  Finished it off with some buffing rouge (included) and ended up with nearly a mirror shine on my cutting edge.  Didn't take long, and the skew never overheated.  The trick is to color the edge to be sharpened, then use the sharpener.  Where the black is disappearing is the part being sharpened, adjust your hold until the black disappears uniformly.

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## godfreytoddanderson (Oct 9, 2006)

Hmmmm.  This thing is starting to sound interesting.  It sounds like it warrants a closer look.  I think its the appearance that is making me skeptical but the information above sounds intrigueing.  It just makes me want to make a smoothie when I see it.

Todd


----------



## JimGo (Oct 10, 2006)

I spoke with Anie at JoolTool today, and JoolTool has agreed to extend a discount to all IAP members.  More info can be found here: http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=18063


----------



## tnilmerl (Oct 11, 2006)

I have spoken with Anie and the prices on her website are higher that what you can get from her distributors.  She says she does this so that she doesn't cut into her paretners sales.  Base price on website is $349, but in Woodcraft base price is $279.  Still a lot of money, but compare that to a Tormek or Jet wet sharpening system and its quite affordable.  Plus way faster to setup and get going on than Tormek and time is money, they say.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 11, 2006)

?????????????
I'd like to see how one sharpens a Jointer blade on a Jool as opposed to the other tools.
I don't consider a "specified use" sharpening aid that costs $279.00 affordable,it goes without saying the cost of a Toremek is way out of the ball park for my budget.
I don't see how the two different tools can be compared fairly.


----------



## ross51 (Oct 18, 2006)

Short Jooltool Review.
	No, Itâ€™s not cheap and they really get you on the extra stuff you will need.  $38 bucks for three extra plastic Ninja disk.  Maybe if they were cocobolo with maple inlay.  And the 3M sanding diskâ€¦hmmmm   I may need to cut my own.  
	I mounted mine on a workbench with two dry wall screws.  You may need to mount it where you can stand up to use it.  I tried sitting on a stool but my lap got in the way of the longer handles.  I have sharpened every turning tool I have with better results than grinding or sanding.   I have sharpened drill bits, barrel trimmer, and router bits with good results.  A double point bit would not fit because of the angle.   If the angle you need is less than about 30 degrees you are out of luck.  
	I am very pleased with the results of my Jooltool.  I talked with two other people that have them and they are pleased also.  I have heard of three other local folks with the jooltool that love it.
	I recommend you try one before you buy if possible.  
	Just looking at mine, you may be able to build your own.  The tapered spindle is mounted on about a 5/16 shaft.  Shaft, Bearings, motor, tapered spindle, and back pads, ingenuity and your in business.
The following are a few things I made with my sharper tools.


----------

